# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Dega Inxhinieri Ekonomike

## NikolinC93

DOJA TE PYESJA PER DEGEN INXHINIERI E KONOMIKE , PASI MBARON KETE SHKOLL JE NE NJE NIVEL ME NJE EKONOMIST ? APO JANE TE NDRYSHME ? CRAFE PUNE BEN NJE INXHINIERI EKONOMIK DHE CILAT JANE PREMISTA PER KETE PUNE NE SHQIPERI . fALEMINDERIT

----------


## benseven11

inxhinjeri ekonomike term budallik

----------


## NikolinC93

> inxhinjeri ekonomike term budallik


Pa mjep njer arsyet pse esh term budallik ?

----------


## xfiles

> DOJA TE PYESJA PER DEGEN INXHINIERI E KONOMIKE , PASI MBARON KETE SHKOLL JE NE NJE NIVEL ME NJE EKONOMIST ? APO JANE TE NDRYSHME ? CRAFE PUNE BEN NJE INXHINIERI EKONOMIK DHE CILAT JANE PREMISTA PER KETE PUNE NE SHQIPERI . fALEMINDERIT


Me shumicen e shkollave nuk pergatitesh per te bere nje pune te caktuar, por pergatitesh qe te jesh i afte per shume pune dhe rrugen se çfare do besh e di vetem ti.
Sigurisht qe nese e mbaron shkollen je ne nje nivel me nje ekonomist, do te behesh menaxher.

----------


## Prudence

qe mos te hap teme te re nje pyetje kam une.

tek deget e fakultetit ekonomik....kush eshte dega me e preferuar...ekonomiksi psh krahasuar me te tjerat hyn te zgjedhjet e mira apo jo?

----------


## tetovarja87

Sa per inxhinjeri ekonomi me duket dege e kote,aty mesojn edhe fizik,edhe kimi,edhe biollogji,kur filluam ne vite t epare ne univerzitet ne ateher edhe ne U.SH.T u hap kjo dege ose ndodhta mudn edhe t ekete qene qe me pare,e keshtu na trhonin koleget..po cte duhet biologjia e historia ne Ekonomi

Prudence kjo Ekonomiksi (ndryshe mos thuhet edhe Ekonometri) une kam pasur nje lend me emrin Ekonometri - qe dmth ekonomiks me numra,..me eshte dukur shume e veshtri deri sa shkova u ushtrova tek nje kolege per detyrat,lende qe e kishim ne dy semestre..

Sa per deget me te preferuara,une per veten time e mendoj keshtu,kontabiliteti dhe menaxhmenti jan deget qe kan gjasa me te shumta per te gjetur nje pune,ne krahasim me lendet e tjera...

ps/ Juve per master u duhet,me falni se u pyes,por me intereson kjo lenda ekonomiksi sepse edhe dikund tjeter e kam lexuar,e une skam pasur nje lend te tille

----------


## Prudence

jo spo interesohem per vete, nje mikes sime i ka dale dega e studimit per vajzen pikerisht ekonomiks...dhe ngaqe nuk kam info per deget e reja qe jane futur doja te dija rreth saj.
mesa mbaj mend une qe nga koha e xhaxhit edhe me pas,financa mbetej e preferuara....vazhdon te jete apo keto te rejat jane me te preferuara per treg pune??

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tetovarja87

Per sa i perket Finaces tani ka deg e deg te shumta,si Finacat nderkombetare,Financat e Korporates,Menaxhmenti /financiar...


Ekonomiksi me duket lende e e kote,ne krahasim me keto lendet tjera.

Gjenarata ime kur u rregjistruam ne fak.kishte vetem nje zgjedhje Ekonomi dhe biznes (ekonimi e pergjithshme) dhe ne kemi studiuar per te gjitha lendet ne pergjithsi,,dhe tani pasi te mbarojm ne cfardo pune qe te zgjedhim per sa i perket ekonimis mund te pranohemi,si ne financa,si ne menaxhim,si ne kontabilitet,keq do te ishte poqese te ishim percaktuar vetem ne nje deg p.sh Ekonomiks-e pastaj vetem pak oferta pune mund te kesh.


ps. Atje ku jeni ju,nuk ke te drejt te zgjedhesh vete?

nejse 

Nejse mendoj s ebehet fjale per te njejten lende.
Po sjell vetem disa te dhena s ai eprket se me c'ka te beje kjo lende,
ku te gjitha keto pika qe jan te shkruara kompletohen me ane te detyrave q ebene,me ane te tabelave,


*1* Ekenometri dot thot-ekonomiks me numra-
esht verifikim empiric I teoris ekonomike
elementet jan njesit per te cilat grumbullohen
te dhena(per shtete,familje,puntor)
*2* variabla esht karakterisitik e perbashket e 
elementeve per tecilat jemi te interesuar
(per puntor;edukimi,gjinia,paga etj)
*3* Vrojtimi esht bashksia e matjeve te grumbull
Uara per nje element.
*4*Metodologjia ekonometrike jan;teoria ekonomike,grumbullimi I te dhenave (te dhenat primare) te dhenat sekondare,specifikimi I modelit matematik te teoris,specifikimi I modelit ekonometrik te teoris,vlersimi I parametrave te modelit ekonometrik,,kontrollimi/testimi sesa adekuat esht modeli ekonometrik,testimi I hipotezave/pyejtve hulumtuse lidhur me parametrat e vlersuar,shfrytzimi I rezultateve.
*5*Te dhenat primare jan ato qe jan vet te grumbuluara kurse sekondare te grumbulluara nga te tjeret(institute,firma,raporte,internet)
*6*Te dhenat kuantitative jan;qmimet,te hyrat,shpenzimet etj.
*7*Te dhenat kualitative;gjinia,I punsuar,martuar,shkolluar etj.
*8* llojet e te dhenave jan;te dhenat te serive kohore(time series),te dhena per njesi(cross-section),te dhena pooled,te dhena panel.
*9*tte dhena te serive kohore;jan ato te dhena te grumbulluara rregullisht ne intervale te rregullta kohore:ditore,mujore,tremujore,vjetore..
*10*.te dhena per njesi;jan nje ose me shum te dhena te grumbulluara ne nje moment te caktuar
*11*.te dhena pooled;(kombinim 1 dhe 2) psh.te dhenat per papunsin ne 10vende te ndryshme pergjat nje periudhe 10vjeq=100te dhena
*12*.te dhena panel;nje firm ose familje intervistohet neper koh(dit,muaj,vite),te dhenat per papunsin ne 10vende te njejta pergjat nje periudhe 10vjeq=100tedhena
*13*.te dhenat intervale jan numra real si;gjatsia,pasha,qmimet etj dhe te referuara si kuantitative ose numerike.
*14*.te dhenat nominale;quhen kualitative/cilsore ose kategorike ku vlerat e te dhenave nominale jan kategorit.
*15*.te dhenat ordinare jan kategorike por vlerat jan te renditura psh;dobet=1,mjfatushem=2 etj
*16.*B1-esht intersepti konstantja qe tregon pagen nese personi nuka edukim fare/ipashkolluar
*17*.B2-esht pjerrsia qe tregon normen e ndryshimit te pages per nje njesi ndryshimi ne nivelin e edukimit.B2+esht rritja e nivelit te edukimit rritet paga mesatare kurse me –niveli I edukimit ndikon negativisht ne madhsin e pages.
*18*.ceteris paribus-ky term esht I rendsishem ne ekonometri dhe prpozimin e politikave,nenkupton mbajtjen fix te faktorve tjer. Ku sa me elart esht norma e tatimit ne pron aq me I vogel qmimi I shtepis.
*19*.konstantja-tregon mesataren e variables se varur kur faktoret e tjer kan vleren zero.
Esht grumbullus mbeturinash pershkak mosperfshirjes se faktorve tjer ne model
*20*.variablat dummy-jan v.kategorike,binare dhe kualitative.kto variabla tregojn pranin apo mospranine nje kualiteti psh femer,mashkull;punsuar papunsuar ku 0-tregon mungesen e atij atributi(m-papunsu)dhe 1-pranin e atij atributi(femer-epunsuar)
*21*.koeficienti I determinacionit tregon samir vija e regresionit I pershtatet vlerave aktuale te variables se varur. TSS=ESS+RSS
R2=ESS/TSS66   TSS-esht variacioni I vlerave aktuale te Yse nga mesatarja
ESS=eshpejguar nga variablat shpejguse
RSS=esht pjesa e pashpjeguar e variacionit te vlerave te Yse ne vijen e regresionit
*22*.residualet-jan dallimi ne mes vlerave aktuale te Y dhe vlerave te vlersuara nga regresioni
*23*.perjashtimi I variablave relevante-under fitting a model   PASOJAT;nese variabla e perjashtuar nga modeli esht e lidhur me variablen e perfshir ne model ateher parametrat jan te specifikuar ‘jo korrekt’ dhe vlera mesatare nuk pershtatet me vlerat e verteta.  –efekti I mos specifikimit nuk evitohet edhe nese rritet madhsia e mostres.  –testimi I hipotezave nuk esht I besueshem;mundsia qe tmos refuzohet
*24*.perfshirja e variableve jorelevante ne model,over fitting a model-  PASOJAT;
Variabla pa ndikim dot jet baraz me zero,pa ndikim   -vlersimet e hipotezave mbesin valide.   –gabimet standarde(standard errors) te Bse dot jen me te larta dhe tendenca per te pranuar H0 duke deshtuar ne vlersimet e lidhejve mes Y dhe X.
*25*.gabimet ne matje-Y dhe X mund te jen te matura me gabime;gabimet pershkak te mospergjigjes,gabimet ne raportim,dhe gjat regjistrimit tete dhenave
Gabimet ne matje te Y PASOJAT
Vlersimet e OLS nuk jan te anuara dhe gabimet shtohen tek pjesa e ui-se
*26*.ne variablat e pavarura PASOJAT;
Vlersimet e OLS te anuara dhe jan te paqendrueshme edhe nese rritet madhsia e mostres.
*27*.detektimet e gabimeve ne matje jan;
Analizo te dhenat per ndonje Y ose X te pazakont shih 0 dhe te dhenat qe mungojn.mesataret,maximum,minimum dhe shiko rezidualet.
Supozimi 1-model I regresionit linear
Modeli I regresionit esht linear ne parametra
Supozimi 2-vlerat e regresionit X jan fixe per mostra te perseritshme teknikisht X supozohet te jet NONSTAHASTIK
Supozimi 3-vlera e mesatares se rezidualeve esht zero,ne kushte te dhenies se vleres X mesatarja e Ui esht zero
Supozimi 4-homoskedasticity apo varianc e njejt.Ne kushte te dhenies se vleres X variance Ui esht e njejt pergjat gjith observimeve,qe dot thot se variancat me kusht  e Ui jan identike
Supozimi 5-jo autokorelacion mes rezidualeve.Ne kushte te dhenies se dy X vlerave Xi dhe Xj,korelacioni mes Ui dhe Uj esht 0dot thot gabimet standarde Ui,Uj sjan ne korelacion
Supozimi 6-ky supozim thekson qe DISTURBANCAT(devijim standard)dhe variablat spejguse sjan ne KORELACION
Supozim 7-numri I observimeve duhet tjet mei madh se numri I parametrave qe vlersohen.
Supozimi 8-variablat ne vlerat X.Vlerat X ne moster sduhet tgjith te jen te njejt,teknikisht variabla X duhet tjet numer pozitiv I fundem
Supozim 9-modeli regresionit esht saktesisht I specifikuar,ne form alternative nuk ka njeanshmeri ne specifikim te mdoelit
Supozim 10-nuk ekziston MULTIKOLINEARITET PERFEKT.


Per mendimin time eshte si tip lende  e vdekur,s'ke kontakte me tregun e jashtem,me konsumatoret,inovacionet,ofertat kerkesat,cmimet..
Te duhet vetem t eqendrosh ne zyre dhe te plotesosh formulare mesa mendoj (sepse per grumbullimin e te dhenave ekzistoj agjentet tregtare)

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> DOJA TE PYESJA PER DEGEN INXHINIERI E KONOMIKE , PASI MBARON KETE SHKOLL JE NE NJE NIVEL ME NJE EKONOMIST ? APO JANE TE NDRYSHME ? CRAFE PUNE BEN NJE INXHINIERI EKONOMIK DHE CILAT JANE PREMISTA PER KETE PUNE NE SHQIPERI . fALEMINDERIT


Vallaj or ti cun,me cfare me kane thene mua ata qe jane neper Universitete dhe ata qe jane te kjo dege...e bejne tejet pa lidhje ! Dega me kot me kane thene qe ka Universiteti Politeknik i Tiranes.




> qe mos te hap teme te re nje pyetje kam une.
> 
> tek deget e fakultetit ekonomik....kush eshte dega me e preferuar...ekonomiksi psh krahasuar me te tjerat hyn te zgjedhjet e mira apo jo?


Dega me e preferuar dhe me e veshtira per tu kapur eshte Informatika Ekonomike.
Sivjet,studenti i fundit qe ka hyre te kjo dege ka pasur ka qene me 6,295.70 pike,llogarit qe kane hyre 200 veta.

----------


## NikolinC93

> Sa per inxhinjeri ekonomi me duket dege e kote,aty mesojn edhe fizik,edhe kimi,edhe biollogji,kur filluam ne vite t epare ne univerzitet ne ateher edhe ne U.SH.T u hap kjo dege ose ndodhta mudn edhe t ekete qene qe me pare,e keshtu na trhonin koleget..po cte duhet biologjia e historia ne Ekonomi
> 
> Prudence kjo Ekonomiksi (ndryshe mos thuhet edhe Ekonometri) une kam pasur nje lend me emrin Ekonometri - qe dmth ekonomiks me numra,..me eshte dukur shume e veshtri deri sa shkova u ushtrova tek nje kolege per detyrat,lende qe e kishim ne dy semestre..
> 
> Sa per deget me te preferuara,une per veten time e mendoj keshtu,kontabiliteti dhe menaxhmenti jan deget qe kan gjasa me te shumta per te gjetur nje pune,ne krahasim me lendet e tjera...
> 
> ps/ Juve per master u duhet,me falni se u pyes,por me intereson kjo lenda ekonomiksi sepse edhe dikund tjeter e kam lexuar,e une skam pasur nje lend te tille


Ateher meq qnka kaq dege e kot sa thua ti,si shpjegohet fakti qe dy vjet pasi esht hapur esh rritur me 700 pik dhe kte vit i fundit arriti ne 5759,e te mendosh qe esht vetem viti i 3 qe kjo dege ndodhet ne universitet,nqs vazhdon kshu me kte ritem do ritet akoma m shum derisa te arrije nivelin e inxh. te tjera,kshuq sbesoj se ngelet vent per te qen kot me nje deg qe po vlersoet kaq shume

----------


## tetovarja87

> Ateher meq qnka kaq dege e kot sa thua ti,si shpjegohet fakti qe dy vjet pasi esht hapur esh rritur me 700 pik dhe kte vit i fundit arriti ne 5759,e te mendosh qe esht vetem viti i 3 qe kjo dege ndodhet ne universitet,nqs vazhdon kshu me kte ritem do ritet akoma m shum derisa te arrije nivelin e inxh. te tjera,kshuq sbesoj se ngelet vent per te qen kot me nje deg qe po vlersoet kaq shume


Thjeshte e dhash mendimin time.

kur isha une ne vite te pare ne Fakultet ky drejtim kishte vetem 20 student,nga fundi pikpyetje a ka ngelur nje.

Koleget e ketij drejtimi na tregonin se kishin lende,bilogji,kimi,fizik.(c'te duhen keto ne ekonomi)

Nuk e di me shume,nuk e di sa pik ka kjo deg,por per mendimin time tthjeshte me duket e kote,pasi mer diplomen c'ka del. Inxhinjer i ekonomis,ne cfare aspekti,per c'ka inxhinjer.

Per Fabrikat ku do te ndertohen,apo filialet,vendet e prodhimeve,ku do te ndertohet tregu,apo per prodhimet qe do te prodhohen,mendoj se per keto ceshtje ka persona apostafat.

Ne cfare drejtimi del inxhinjer i ekonomis,dhe c'fare pune mund te beshe ti si i till?

ps/ dhe s'qenkam e vetmja ketu qe kam thene Deg e kot.

----------


## G.D

Inxhinieria ekonomike eshte pjese e fakultetit te inxhinjerise mekanike ne universitetin politeknik te tiranes. Ne fakt ne fund te shkolles je nje inxhinjer mekanik me njohuri te mira ne ekonomi. Mund te punesohesh ne pozicione menaxhuese ne ndermarrje te medha inxhinieresh (p.sh. Hidrocentrale) . Ne fakt mua emertimi i deges me duket kot por fakti qe te jep titullin inxhinjer eshte gje e madhe. Studime te mbara dhe e meritofsh titullin e ardhshem  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

Inxhinjeri mekanike  perzier  me ekonomikun ne 1 te vetme
 dmth inxhinjeri ekonomke eshte travesti.
Eshte njelloj sikur te studiosh Arkeologji dhe Fizike te dyja bashke
 dhe te diplomohesh si arkeolo fizicist bullshit.Cudira po lexojme.

Inxhinjeria mekanike ska asnje lidhje me ekonomine .jane dy fusha studimi
pa asnje pike takimi dhe skane asgje te perbashket.
Duket qe ai qe ka dale me kete ide ose ka qene nen efektin e ilaceve ,
ose ka qene i cmendur, ose ka qene i dehur.
Ne shkollen e Inxhinjerise mekanike studiohen lende si matematika
fizika,probabiliteti dhe mbi bazen e njohurive te fituara
behen projekte si vizatim teknik (draft).
Qellimi i studimit te inxhinjerise mekanike apo elektrike,elektronike eshte qe studenti te fitoje njohurite dhe aftesite per te konceptuar,dizenjuar ndertuar dhe zhvilluar nje projekt te nje objekti mekanik te vetem apo nje sistemi me kompleks i perbere prej disa objektesh dhe testimi final se si  funksionon,cfare problemesh ka  dhe nesa duhet permirsuar apo jo.
Ne fushen e studimit te ekonomise termi inxhinjer
 eshte i pavend, i papershtatshem.
Ne fushen e ekonomise qellimi i studimit eshte jo vetem te 
kuptuarit se si ekonomia funksiononpor edhe te kuptohet se si te arrish te administrosh
dhe manaxhosh fondet financiare,burimet materiale dhe njerezore  te nje biznesi per ta mbajtur ate te shendetshem dhe ne nivele fitimesh te larta.
Ne shkollat ekonomike  studiohet matematike,statistike per aq sa ka lidhje me ekonomine 
si dhe aplikacione kompjuteri te lidhura me aktivitetin ekonomik te nje biznesi.
Mund te perdoresh power point si ekonomist per per nje periudhe
 kohe dhe ilustruar situaten  financiare grafikisht te nje biznesi.Mund te perdoresh excel dhe programe 
llogarie,programe taksash.A te bejne studimi  dhe perdorimi i ketyre aplikacioneve biznesi inxhinjer???? JO.

----------


## G.D

Me ckam degjuar qellimi i deges ishte qe inxhinieri mekanik te bente ne zyre edhe punen e ekonomistit. Do i ven drejtore, ske ci ben

----------


## benseven11

Merr ne pune nje sekretare qe ka diplome,mbaruar shkolle ekonomike.
Edhe sikur biznesi te jete i vogel,inxhinjeri ne zyre duhet te mbaje fokus vetem ne ceshtje inxhinjerie dhe sekretarja te mbuloje komplet fushen e ekonomise,blerjet,shitjet,shpenzimet e tjera,taksat, administroje dokumentat ne zyre dhe telefonatat.
Qellimi pse eshte ngritur ajo dege studimi inxhinjeri ekonomike eshte i qarte
qe nje inxhinjer kurnac ti beje vete punet dhe te mos marre ne pune dhe paguaje nje ekonomist.
Ti si inxhinjer nuk ke pse i futesh studimit te ekonomise,kur ke me qindra ekonomiste,ish studente ekonomie qe jane te papune dhe kerkojne pune.
E gjen nje ekonomist te mire pa shume mundim.
Firmat, bizneset  qe kane si drejtim projektime inxhinjerie,mekanike/civile/elektrike elektronike,ujrash etj jane firma qe paguhen shume nga klientet dhe inxhinjeri apo inxhinjeret qe punojne aty nuk e kane problem fare te marrin ne pune nje ekonomist.

----------


## G.D

Epo ne fund te fundit kjo eshte nje cudi e radhes ne arsimin tone  :i ngrysur:

----------


## vergogc

Ligji ne studimet Ekonomike eshte.... Bachelor ne Degen Ekonomike
dhe me pas duke studjuar ekonomin nda cdo aspekt te bacherol-i,  MASTER kudo qe interesohesh si.... Banking, Finance, Kontabilitet ose ne Teori Ekonomike(per me teper pune Akademike).
Fusha e Ekonomis ne 2012 kerkon patjeter MASTER, dhe besoj se dega si Adm.Bizn etj jane dege kot ne nivelin e Bachelor-it .
Ansjeri nuk behet manaxher etj nga universiteti....

----------


## Genti 333

Jo ooo ,
Po a ka mundesi jashte temes te me ndihmoje njeri pet degen ingjinieri ekonomike kush e ka mbaruar ne 2012 te me shkruaj .. Faleminderit.

----------

